# Reserve recruiting help!



## BeastMode (21 Jul 2010)

Hey,
I am a University student looking to join a reserve infantry unit in either Toronto (where I live) or Guelph (where I go to school). I have talked to the online recruiter and he instructed me to look at the reserve unit list and than give them a call / go visit them to see if they are recruiting. I did that but I am still a little confused, I am not sure which units are infantry and some do not have a listed email or phone number. These are the units I have looked into so far:

48th Highlanders of Canada
130 Queen Street East
Toronto
ON
M5A 1R9

7th Toronto Regiment RCA
130 Queen Street East
Toronto
ON
M5A 1R9
phone: 
416-635-2771
fax: 
416-635-2764

The Royal Regiment of Canada
660 Fleet Street West
Toronto
ON
M5V 1A9
phone: 
fax:

The Queen's Own Rifles of Canada
130 Queen Street East
Toronto
ON
M5A 1R9
phone: 
416-973-3281
fax: 
416-861-1459

The Queen's York Rangers
660 Fleet Street West
Toronto
ON
M5V 1A9
phone: 
416-203-4600 No 4615
fax:

If anyone could tell me which of these are infantry reserve units (or which ones are the best units?), also should I just start visiting them all to see if they are recruiting? what times would be best to show up in person? I really want to get in for the winter BMQ hopefully that is still possible.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## brandon_ (21 Jul 2010)

I clearly don't know what i'm talking about, but a quick google search led me to find out that all of these units are reserve infantry in the GTA..


----------



## Redeye (21 Jul 2010)

BeastMode:

The infantry units in the list are:

48th Highlanders of Canada
Queen's Own Rifles
Toronto Scottish

7th Toronto is an Artillery unit in Toronto at Moss Park.  11th Field Regiment is an artillery unit in Guelph.

You might also want to look at the Lorne Scots in Georgetown, and the Royal Highland Fusiliers in Cambridge or Kitchener if you're going to school in Guelph and you want to be in the infantry then you'll have to commute, and it makes sense to join a unit based on where you'll be for the school year.

Go to the Recruiting Centre at 4900 Yonge, they should have some idea I think of what units are hiring in Toronto - and could find out about the other units in all probability.


----------



## BeastMode (23 Jul 2010)

Redeye said:
			
		

> BeastMode:
> 
> The infantry units in the list are:
> 
> ...



Thanks going to the recruiting centre tomorrow.


----------



## BDTyre (23 Jul 2010)

As far as I know, all of those units are infantry, with the exception of 7 RCA - RCA being "Royal Canadian Artillery."  I'm not sure how you figured that only the 48th Highlanders were infantry.  Generally a unit with "Rifles" in the name is infantry.

As for what's "best"...can't say.  I've worked with a few guys from 48 and RRC, but on a very limited basis.


----------



## Redeye (23 Jul 2010)

EGAD!  I forgot the Royal Regiment of Canada!  They are infantry as well.  However, if you're going to be in Guelph, you're best bet is to go close to school since that's where you'll be during the training year.



			
				BeastMode said:
			
		

> Thanks going to the recruiting centre tomorrow.


----------



## Rheostatic (23 Jul 2010)

CanadianTire said:
			
		

> As far as I know, all of those units are infantry, with the exception of 7 RCA - RCA being "Royal Canadian Artillery."  I'm not sure how you figured that only the 48th Highlanders were infantry.  Generally a unit with "Rifles" in the name is infantry.
> 
> As for what's "best"...can't say.  I've worked with a few guys from 48 and RRC, but on a very limited basis.


Queen's York Rangers are armoured recce.



> 11th Field Artillery Regiment
> 
> Unit Website
> Force: Reserve Force
> ...


 Source


----------



## dapaterson (23 Jul 2010)

CanadianTire said:
			
		

> Generally a unit with "Rifles" in the name is infantry.



Unless they're from Halifax...


(The Halifax Rifles we re-roled to Armoured at some point in their history, but retained the name "Halifax Rifles".  One of the many oddities in the history of the Army Reserve).


----------



## BDTyre (24 Jul 2010)

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> Queen's York Rangers are armoured recce.



I stand corrrected.  Thanks.


----------



## BDTyre (24 Jul 2010)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Unless they're from Halifax...
> 
> 
> (The Halifax Rifles we re-roled to Armoured at some point in their history, but retained the name "Halifax Rifles".  One of the many oddities in the history of the Army Reserve).



The BC Regiment (DCO) did the same thing, but they ceased to be the Duke of Connaught's Rifles when they re-roled.


----------

